# don't stretch tires



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

The picture says it all


----------



## chknkatsu (Jun 19, 2008)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Blink_me92 (Sep 24, 2008)

*Re: don't stretch tires (Fantomasz)*

wow.....what kind of tires are those...and the profiles....


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: don't stretch tires (Blink_me92)*

: popcorn :


----------



## dirtyvw (Jun 1, 2008)

*Re: don't stretch tires (skydive_007)*

also if you know how to read it, how old are those tires


----------



## snow blind (May 16, 2007)

*Re: don't stretch tires (dirtyvw)*

dry-rot kills


----------



## youlostme21 (Aug 12, 2008)

thats no dryrot,you would see it in the tread aswell and judging by the fact the tires stilll have the pint marks on them... you have a leak... low psi will do that, even on unstreched tires. Strecthcing jsut speeds up the process cause the sidewalls are so much thinnner


----------



## BETO (Sep 27, 2001)

*Re: don't stretch tires (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_The picture says it all










what brand and size?


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (youlostme21)*

well just because theres still marks on them doesnt mean anything...the tires could have been sitting at the tire place forever. if the guy didnt look at the date on the tire and just bought them cuz they were cheap, then thats his fault. my tires are stretched, i take turns fast all the time, and i have no problems at all... there was most likely a defect on that tire for sure.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: (wannabeeuroTR)*


_Quote, originally posted by *wannabeeuroTR* »_ there was most likely a defect on that tire for sure.

defect or not, stretched tire = voided warranty!


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (teutoned)*

well thats something you just cant have anyway. so if ppl are gonna stretch tires, they dont need to complain about anything, everyone does it at their own risks to make their cars look good or what not. its just one tire, id say go get a new one and telling ppl dont stretch tires is just


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: don't stretch tires (Fantomasz)*

Except for looks (which is a stupid reason to compromise safety) there isn't one positive to stretching tires, therefore


----------



## VWnotacar (Nov 19, 2005)

STRETCHING tires is S+T+U+P+I+D going fast around corners on stretched tires really stupid FWD cars understeer and the tire sidewall flexes IF there's a failure in the sidewall of the tire you will find yourself upside down in a ditch...FAST... nuf said


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: don't stretch tires (Fantomasz)*

and of course, the lemmings jump all over this thread. the ignorance about this topic is staggering.


----------



## Moe_Lester (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: (VWnotacar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWnotacar* »_STRETCHING tires is S+T+U+P+I+D going fast around corners on stretched tires really stupid FWD cars understeer and the tire sidewall flexes IF there's a failure in the sidewall of the tire you will find yourself upside down in a ditch...FAST... nuf said


And thats why your POS 99.5 jetta gls doesn't look as good as everyone elses jetta....just because you think its stupid doesn't mean everyone is gonna stop doing it. smoking crack and shooting up heroin has been proven stupid and people are still doing it aren't they?


_Modified by Moe_Lester at 11:56 AM 6-6-2009_


----------



## SixpackMk3 (Nov 28, 2008)

*Re: (Moe_Lester)*

hahah. im with moe lester http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: don't stretch tires (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_and of course, the lemmings jump all over this thread. the ignorance about this topic is staggering.

















explain?


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4394078
its been covered. 
no direct proof its unsafe. 
plus how many of us are running stretch and have had NO problems whatsoever?


----------



## Outie5000 (Aug 8, 2007)

When you install something like a tire, that is your only connection to the ground, improperly, there is clearly a risk involved. Tire manufacturers put a lot of science dollars into perfecting their tires to have stiff sidewalls, roll resistance, etc. when used properly. 
Stretching tires is like torquing head bolts to 1/2 spec. It's dumb.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Kiddie Rose)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4394078
its been covered. 
no direct proof its unsafe. 
plus how many of us are running stretch and have had NO problems whatsoever? 

That thread, like this one, has no proof whatsoever!








Can you corner on a stretched tire without worrying about breaking the bead, NO, therefore it's unsafe! Keep driving like a Grandma so you can look cool!


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
That thread, like this one, has no proof whatsoever!








Can you corner on a stretched tire without worrying about breaking the bead, NO, therefore it's unsafe! Keep driving like a Grandma so you can look cool!
















wow, you're ignorant.
a mildly stretched tire is in fact stronger and more stable than a square edged tire (this is basic engineering). it's also the reason that almost 100% of drift drivers run a stretched tire- there is less sidewall flex, and the tire is more predictable. 
p.s. i've talked with tire engineers at most of the major tire manufacturers in the world. how many of them have you ever talked to?


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

once again underinflation is misunderstood, esp. people with multi piece refinished wheels, you have to keep an eye on it, otherwise you have probs


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
wow, you're ignorant.
a mildly stretched tire is in fact stronger and more stable than a square edged tire (this is basic engineering). it's also the reason that almost 100% of drift drivers run a stretched tire- there is less sidewall flex, and the tire is more predictable. 
p.s. i've talked with tire engineers at most of the major tire manufacturers in the world. how many of them have you ever talked to?


Mildly huh.......changing your criteria so you'll be right! That tire in the pic is not mildly stretched and the amount of stretch that individuals on here want is extreme and dangerous. I guess you figure your car "handles" better being dropped 2" too!








The way a drift car uses it tires is so there is LESS contact patch on the rear so they will slip more easily, what does that have to do with wantabes wanting to look cool!








WOW.....someone should tell the Tirerack they are ignorant!
Tire Stretching:
TireRack constantly place an enormous amount of effort, research, money, etc into the credibility that the industry, as well as customers bestow on us. It would deflate/
defeat that reputation by stepping outside the Tire Manufacturers recommendations for given rim width specification range. Regardless of whatever the current/latest "style" happens to be. Our position will continue to be to adhere to that which the USA Tire Manufacturers Tire Specifications/recommendations are. 
For any given tire that I sell, if you look at (any of), the tire you'll find the Rim Width Range recommendations. All of these specs are supplied by the individual Tire Manu-
facturers. Bottom line-I don't know why anyone would second guess the highly trained "Rubber" Engineers, employed by the Tire Manufacturers.


----------



## teutoned (Jul 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
wow, you're ignorant.
a mildly stretched tire is in fact stronger and more stable than a square edged tire (this is basic engineering). it's also the reason that almost 100% of drift drivers run a stretched tire- there is less sidewall flex, and the tire is more predictable. 
p.s. i've talked with tire engineers at most of the major tire manufacturers in the world. how many of them have you ever talked to?


next time you speak w/ tire engineers. please have them explain the purpose of all the approved rim widths for all tire sizes. why do they have these?


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
Mildly huh.......changing your criteria so you'll be right! 


no i just used an overly simple term, and mildly is subjective. it also depends on the tire, as even though a tire has a mm sizing, there is still a wide range of what that mm actually is from manufacturer to manufacturer and model to model.
since you seem to think you know so much....
what research have you actually done? 
what is your background/experience in the tire industry?
what testing have you actually done?
why do tire companies sponsor drivers and events heavily, when those drivers and events are exclusively running stretched tires?
tirerack has that posting as its just their way of covering their ass legally. It's not different than all the 'performance' mods that are sold on this forum that are sold for 'offroad use only'.


----------



## 2pt_slo_Mk3 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
tirerack has that posting as its just their way of covering their ass legally. It's not different than all the 'performance' mods that are sold on this forum that are sold for 'offroad use only'. 

Right, because the Tirerack doesn't really do any testing or know half as much as you do!








I really don't have to explain why I agree with tire manufactures and proven tire technology, where as I feel your much more obligated to do so by going against convention.
Explain the advantage a stretched tire has over a proper fitting tire than, since you seem to have so much knowledge and research in this area and we are just "ignorant lemmings"!


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
Explain the advantage a stretched tire has over a proper fitting tire than


why is it so hard to understand.....to fit wider wheels when lowering your car, it also follows the line of the wheel arch
basically its just aesthetics, how do you people not get this. Some people like to personalize their cars.....get over it


----------



## RATHERSMART (Dec 6, 2005)

i don't support stretching


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*

without the OP jumping in and actually postign some info on the tires size ect and what he was doing when it failed its just going to leave speculation..
the pic he post looks like a mild stretch to me but he need to post more pics and until he does we need to stop the bickering and wait for some facts..


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (onequickg60)*

zing!!


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gehr)*

certain tire manufacturers actually spec their tires to be stretched. Falken, for example approves their 512's in 225/40 tirees for use on a rims up to 9' wide, and 215/40 tires for use on rims up to 8.5" wide etc. while that isnt crazy stretched, anyone who has seen either one of these combos knows that it certainly wouldnt be classified as "mild" stretch; and totally covered under warranty.
http://www.falkentire.com/Tire...12-13








pic of falken 512 in 215/40 on an 8.5" wide rim. This is APPROVED BY FALKEN! so stop sh*tting on people who like stretched tires.


_Modified by 1lojet1281 at 1:57 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (1lojet1281)*

if stretching is better and safe so why all cars around the world not come from factory with streched tires? sport cars have stretched tires from factory? NO!
F1,WRC and more don't stretch tires
some peoples think that stretched tire look cool


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_if stretching is better and safe so why all cars around the world not come from factory with streched tires? sport cars have stretched tires from factory? NO!
F1,WRC and more don't stretch tires
some peoples think that stretched tire look cool










you win, everyone stop NOW!!!! I am going to contact my local congressman and get this DONE!

anyways back in reality..... ps f1/wrc car does not equal off the lot anything
You posted the pic....any backround story??? Any proof that the stretch was the fault, not improper inflation....an very old fz4 tire (whats the DOT markin on the side say not how many miles)....c'mon
until i am slapped in the face with facts i will continue to use stretch to give myself more wheel choices


_Modified by Bart Taylor at 1:36 PM 6-9-2009_


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_if stretching is better and safe so why all cars around the world not come from factory with streched tires? sport cars have stretched tires from factory? NO!
F1,WRC and more don't stretch tires
some peoples think that stretched tire look cool









F1 and WRC etc dont stretch tires because they are RACE series, and those cars are REAL race cars that truly need the extra tire width for traction. I, along with 80% of this forum(as a guess) dont need a 255 width tire on a 8.5" wide rim. I would rather have the wide rim that comes to the edge of my fenders (and dont even give me the crap that its gay to do something for looks, thats half the reason everyone is on this forum) and by running a stretched tire, I can have my car low without having the tire rub on the fender. 
That is the heart of why people stretch tires, sure I think it does look cool, but the main reason I do it is for clearance, I can be very low and have my rim to the edge of my fender without rubbing. I dont care if other people dont like it, but dont try to B.S. me by telling me it's unsafe...








I put the proof out there that Falken (along with toyo and others) actually state approved rim widths for some tires that yield a stretched tire. As always, some people will take thing to the max and then blame it's failure on evil "stretched tires" if you are enough of doof to put a 205 width tire on a 9" rim, then you deserve a blowout, but that does not mean that the idea of stretched tires is inherently unsafe. If you dont like stretched tires, dont stretch your tires... whats so hard about that concept. 

_Modified by 1lojet1281 at 9:52 PM 6-9-2009_


_Modified by 1lojet1281 at 1:01 AM 6-10-2009_


----------



## Kiddie Rimzo (Feb 21, 2008)

*FV-QR*

agreed with above
plus thousands of kids on this forum are walking proof that stretch is fine


----------



## TBT-Syncro (Apr 28, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_
F1,WRC and more don't stretch tires


they wide the widest tire patch they can get away with. their needs, and a street car's needs are very different.


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TBT-Syncro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Kiddie Rose* »_agreed with above
plus thousands of kids on this forum are walking proof that stretch is fine
hahaha







drink the red cool-aid! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









_Quote, originally posted by *TBT-Syncro* »_
they wide the widest tire patch they can get away with. their needs, and a street car's needs are very different.

Right, a street car doesn't need cornering grip or braking ability that would be stupid, might as well look cool though!








P.S. ESL anyone!


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_

Right, a street car doesn't need cornering grip or braking ability that would be stupid, might as well look cool though!










street cars do need grip, however, as I stated in an earlier post I have only seen a handful of VW that truly NEEDED 255 width tires on them. If you personal preference is to run a super fat tire and not be low, then go ahead. Nobody is calling out people running wide tires calling them a bunch of WRC posers etc, etc. so if you dont like stretched tires, dont run them and leave people that want to run them alone. 
I am running a 215 width tire on an 8.5" wide rim, I have a good amount of stretch(however still within Falkens approved size) and I have absolutely ZERO need for a tire any wider. I could put a wider tire on, but then I would have to raise my car to keep from rubbing on the fender and I would rub on my inner fender liner when I make a full lock turn.


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: (Outie5000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Outie5000* »_Stretching tires is like torquing head bolts to 1/2 spec. It's dumb.

so is bashing the millions of people who have sick cars with stretched tires and make corners faster than you have ever driven in a straight line. defects happen and its a fact of life that low tire pressures for whatever reason (flat? crap on the bead seat?) occur every once and a while.


----------



## n8burnz (Jan 15, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_if stretching is better and safe so why all cars around the world not come from factory with streched tires? sport cars have stretched tires from factory? NO!

for the exact same reason that production cars also aren't aligned with any toe-out and have very little negative camber. it causes uneven wear patterns and excessive wear in general. but when you operate an F1 car in competition you also have millions of dollars to replace tires.
how this applies to stretched tires: it will cause excessive wear and doesn't provide a necessary handling difference (production cars also tend to understeer like no ones business because it is safer for inexperienced drivers) but when you are the sort of person who works on their car to make it better you probably know the risks and have the money to pony up every time you need tires.
you can do what you want the the rest of us will stretch the **** out of our tires, thank you


----------



## 81rabbit (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (youlostme21)*


_Quote, originally posted by *youlostme21* »_thats no dryrot,you would see it in the tread aswell and judging by the fact the tires stilll have the pint marks on them... you have a leak... low psi will do that, even on unstreched tires. Strecthcing jsut speeds up the process cause the sidewalls are so much thinnner

that would be my only guess for a brand new tire looking like that


----------



## BIG_ANT (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Fantomasz)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Fantomasz* »_if stretching is better and safe so why all cars around the world not come from factory with streched tires? sport cars have stretched tires from factory? NO!

Actually without facts you are once again... Wrong. My friends 2006 BMW M3 (last time I checked, that could pass as a sports car) came with noticeably stretched tires on the rear and a little stretch on the front. FROM THE FACTORY!!! 
Then 3 weeks ago when he picked up his 2009 BMW M3 (Brand new with .3 miles on the odometer), what was on the wheels??? Stretched tires.... From BMW! Thought I might throw that little bit out there.










_Modified by BIG_ANT at 8:25 AM 6-11-2009_


----------



## onequickg60 (Dec 3, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (BIG_ANT)*

but still no actually facts from the OP and full shot pics of the wheels, tire specs, rims specs ect.. to prove stretching was the actual cause..


----------



## 16v4me (Apr 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (1lojet1281)*

I'm just going to throw a curve ball in here...
Whats the story behind the tire blowing? Was there any damage done besides the tire blowing out? I'm just wondering


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (16v4me)*

the tire pictured was caused by low psi. the ******* that did it wouldve just as likely have had it happen had they not been stretched... what kindof a wanker stretches tires and doesn't even check psi of feel a noticeable difference in handling. my 195/45/16 toyo t1r on a 9in wide wheel got down as low as 20 psi and it felt like poop...drove 10-15miles at speeds over 70mph and got home safely to remove a wheel and see that i had a finishing nail in the tire.


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (1lojet1281)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1lojet1281* »_
I am running a 215 width tire on an 8.5" wide rim, I have a good amount of stretch(*however still within Falkens approved size)* and I have absolutely ZERO need for a tire any wider. I could put a wider tire on, but then I would have to raise my car to keep from rubbing on the fender and I would rub on my inner fender liner when I make a full lock turn. 
truth


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (tr.:R)*

thats why you run Dunlop SP9000 or Sport Maxxs ,majority of cheap lower brand tires seperate all the time when stretched


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *greekspec2* »_thats why you run Dunlop SP9000 or Sport Maxxs ,majority of cheap lower brand tires seperate all the time when stretched



once again i wanna see or here actual proof of this fact, the tire in the OP was obviously underinflated stretch had nothing to do with that kind of failure


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Bart Taylor)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Bart Taylor* »_

once again i wanna see or here actual proof of this fact, the tire in the OP was obviously underinflated stretch had nothing to do with that kind of failure
probally true..but from my experience when I would stretch other brands I would have problems...hence why most Germans stretch dunlops which aren't cheap


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (greekspec2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *greekspec2* »_probally true..but from my experience when I would stretch other brands I would have problems...hence why most Germans stretch dunlops which aren't cheap

ya, you need a performance tire with a thick sidewall to stretch.
The person above talking about performance/handling drawbacks from stretching a tire clearly has no experience with them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (porschenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_
ya, you need a performance tire with a thick sidewall to stretch.
The person above talking about performance/handling drawbacks from stretching a tire clearly has no experience with them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I dont mean to be critical, but in my experience a good quality tire with a progressive sidewall (tapers to a portion that is thin) stretch the best. I know there is a Toyo like that that stretches well, but the best example I can think of is the Falken 512. IMO that is the best tire for stretching and is fairly in expensive.


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (1lojet1281)*

agreed, unfortunately neither the toyo t1r or falken 512 are made in 195/40/16 or 195/45/16s. I have t1rs now and was looking into getting the falkens because they appear more stretched in the same sizes.. looks like ill be getting dunlop sp sports or yokohama s drives next


----------



## JDriver1.8t (May 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (1lojet1281)*

Crazy stretch is stupid. Even the people who do it usually agree.
Mild stretch hurts performance, but isn't going to be dangerous.


_Quote, originally posted by *1lojet1281* »_
street cars do need grip, however, as I stated in an earlier post I have only seen a handful of VW that truly NEEDED 255 width tires on them. If you personal preference is to run a super fat tire and not be low, then go ahead. Nobody is calling out people running wide tires calling them a bunch of WRC posers etc, etc. so if you dont like stretched tires, dont run them and leave people that want to run them alone. 
I am running a 215 width tire on an 8.5" wide rim, I have a good amount of stretch(however still within Falkens approved size) and I have absolutely ZERO need for a tire any wider. I could put a wider tire on, but then I would have to raise my car to keep from rubbing on the fender and I would rub on my inner fender liner when I make a full lock turn. 

I run 245s in the front and 255s in the rear. Wide tires don't mean you can't be low.
I drive at this height:








And I can roll when I'm a little higher than this:


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*

bags are for ****, lets talk about how unsafe they are!


----------



## A2Carat (Jan 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
P.S. ESL anyone!
















That's low .. no point in attacking each other personally. Just have the conversation...
JDriver1.8t - nice rack! 
.. I mounted 175/70/13's on 13x9 wheels .. surprisingly they seated no problem (Sumitomo HTR 200). You should see the stretch on them though! (have a pic, but no way to post) .. I just mounted them to see how hard it is to seat a skinny tire on a wide wheel. Test fitted it on the car and that's it. I drive on 195/50/15's on 6.5" wide wheels. No stretch ..








.. Someone email a tire company for their perspective on things ..
Cheers ..


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (porschenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_agreed, unfortunately neither the toyo t1r or falken 512 are made in 195/40/16 or 195/45/16s. I have t1rs now and was looking into getting the falkens because they appear more stretched in the same sizes.. looks like ill be getting dunlop sp sports or yokohama s drives next








heres some pic after I sold my friend a set of Sp9000's 195/40/16 16x9 BBS RS's


----------



## tr.:R (May 5, 2007)

wow!!


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (A2Carat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A2Carat* »_
That's low .. no point in attacking each other personally. Just have the conversation...


Agreed, but when I'm called ignorant by a guy with an inability to use the English language to communicate clearly, I take offense!

_Quote, originally posted by *greekspec2* »_









That's ridiculous!







I can sort of see a mild stretch but that just looks like you can't afford the right size tires for your wheels or something!










_Modified by gehr at 4:19 AM 6-24-2009_


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (gehr)*

I agree alittle over stretched,but do you have any clue how much 195/40/16 SP9000's cost


----------



## porschenvy (May 6, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (gehr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gehr* »_
Agreed, but when I'm called ignorant by a guy with an inability to use the English language to communicate clearly, I take offense!

don't you mean illiterate?
those dunlops look damn good, a little more stretch than I have on for daily.. i have 195/40s on the 8s and 195/45 on the 9s. i like the look of the 195/40 dunlops on a 9 but inner barrels cost too much haha http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## greekspec2 (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (porschenvy)*

as for me my boy has SP9000 215/35/16 on his 16x9 modernlines and its a toss up on which setup I like better


----------



## Hoxmarch (Aug 13, 2007)

*FV-QR*

this is so intense


----------



## Bart Taylor (Apr 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Hoxmarch* »_this is so 20 days ago


----------



## ginsterpoo (Dec 30, 2004)

*Re: don't stretch tires (TBT-Syncro)*

stretching tires is fine. i stretch em cuz i ride my car low and it helps with clearance issues,..i beat the hell out of my car in and out of turns all day long.. just keep god air pressure in them and make sure theres no dryrot and the tires will be fine.. never ever had a problem or even know of someone who has...unless they did something like it appears u did.....ride on em flat


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (JDriver1.8t)*

I'm not sure if I consider the ride height in your first pic"low" it is lowered but not really "low". I dont have the advantage of air ride so I am on coils but I roll at about the ride height of your second pic and I dont rub at all, I can turn lock to lock and nothing touches, that is the beauty of stretching tires.


JDriver1.8t said:


> Crazy stretch is stupid. Even the people who do it usually agree.
> Mild stretch hurts performance, but isn't going to be dangerous.
> 
> I run 245s in the front and 255s in the rear. Wide tires don't mean you can't be low.
> ...


----------



## gehr (Jan 28, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (porschenvy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *porschenvy* »_
don't you mean illiterate?

No, he's illiterate, that was what I eluded to by asking "ESL anyone", so what's your point?!??


----------

